# Need Platens for neoflex dtg



## maddogcustoms (Oct 1, 2014)

I just bought a neoflex dtg and the cost of platens are outrageous for some plastic and even the ones that are made out of stainless steel I could make for a lot less. Any one know how to make platens or have used platens for sale. I need help!!!


----------

